

Violet Blue’s List of The Top Ten Sexy Geeks 2008 - Mistone
http://laughingsquid.com/violet-blue%E2%80%99s-list-of-the-top-ten-sexy-geeks-2008/

======
petercooper
Are people who are social media, marketing, or productivity experts really
considered "geeks" by the geek community? For example, Tim Ferriss is at #4,
but is he considered a "geek"?

~~~
wmf
It's better than Wired's list, which was mostly actresses who play geeks and
talking-head hosts of video podcasts.

